# Skype



## sharkie1973 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi
Can anyone give me info on using SKYPE in SA... I understand that I can use skype to skype via a pc free, for instance UK to SA.

I have 30 days left in the UK and soon to be in SA, but need to know if my mobile is compatible for Skype can I receive on it. I have a Vodacom pay you go sim.

Are they going to charge me a mint for receiving??? if the do it. Have googled for answers even emailed Vodacom, but no definate answers.

There must be someone out there who does it?? Please help


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

No idea about your mobile,
Skype does work perfectly within SA if you have the Bandwidth and speed, I talk to my people in SA on a daily basis using skype.
but that is to laptops .


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

Broadband internet here isn't great, but it's not third world. A 512 ? speed uncapped connection set up runs at around R200-R300 rand a month(Mweb, Afrihost etc.) Perfectly adequate for skype.


----------



## signol (May 18, 2011)

sharkie1973 said:


> I need to know if my mobile is compatible for Skype can I receive on it. I have a Vodacom pay you go sim.


What sort of mobile do you have? I took an Android smartphone to SA last year and bought an MTN pay as you go sim. I loaded it with credit, and "spent" some of the airtime credit on a data package. Then you can use the 3G internet to make and recieve Skype calls for "free" (you do pay for the data, at whatever rate the network charges - MTN charge less per mb the more mb you buy in the bundle).

signol


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

skype does work well on computers as long you don't have the video on. but phones have not gone that route yet!

It does use your usage so will end up being expensive if you use it alot.

Steve


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

steveh said:


> skype does work well on computers as long you don't have the video on. but phones have not gone that route yet!
> 
> It does use your usage so will end up being expensive if you use it alot.
> 
> Steve


I use SKYPE with video on, no problems at all. Clear pictures on receiving and transmitting side.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Johanna said:


> I use SKYPE with video on, no problems at all. Clear pictures on receiving and transmitting side.


I'm not doubting that you have, A lot of friends do have problems, maybe it their computers. the problem I encountered is that it just uses your bandwidth very quickly and your monthly usage disappears.
By not having video on it saves usage!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

steveh said:


> I'm not doubting that you have, A lot of friends do have problems, maybe it their computers. the problem I encountered is that it just uses your bandwidth very quickly and your monthly usage disappears.
> By not having video on it saves usage!


Thanks for the information. Telkom upgraded my 3 GIG to 5 GIG ( at no extra cost!) and I use about 60% of my bandwith monthly. I listen to BBC radio 2 on Saturday and Sunday afternoons, but do not download movies or stuff.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

Perfect! personally think it's a crime them charging per gig..... it's like charging for air!!!!! 

As we're renting I use the Cell C pre paid. some area are excellent and some not, but at home it's great. 5 gig per month for R3000 (R250 per month) for the year! only ever gone over once for 2 days. plus I don't have to worry about moving!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

steveh said:


> Perfect! personally think it's a crime them charging per gig..... it's like charging for air!!!!!
> 
> As we're renting I use the Cell C pre paid. some area are excellent and some not, but at home it's great. 5 gig per month for R3000 (R250 per month) for the year! only ever gone over once for 2 days. plus I don't have to worry about moving!


 I agree with you, we should not be capped at 5 GIG... had a look at what BT and Orange offer lately, so much more for less money, but then, things are getting better and we are living in a developing country!


----------

